

New research proves just how shallow women are - tech77
http://www.itworld.com/science/298924/new-research-proves-just-how-shallow-women-are

======
mooism2
It's interesting that as societies get nearer to gender equality, men and
women converge on how they select a mate.

It's disheartening that the linked article chose to report this with such a
sexist linkbait title.

